# Twisted Scarf- Knit



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

This scarf uses a simple twist stitch to give you the diagonal stripe.
LT: To work LT, insert the tip of the RH needle behind the first st on the LH needle and knit into the back of the second st. Slip the first st purlwise onto the RH needle beside the 2nd stitch which was knit through back of the loop. Now move them to the RH needle.

I used a worsted weight yarn with 6.5mm needles to keep it light and airy.
Cast on a multiple of 7+2
My number was 30 sts.

First row, and all odd rows: K2, *p5,k2, repeat from * till the end
2nd row: P2,*LT,k3,p2, repeat from* to end
4th row: P2, *k1,LT, k2,p2, repeat from* to end
6th row: P2,*k2,LT,k1,p2, repeat from * to end
8th row: P2,*k3,LT,p2, repeat from* to end

Repeat first through 8th rows until you reach your desired length.

My finished scarf is 8" x 72".
Enjoy!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Lovely pattern. I make scarves for charity and I'm always looking for new patterns. Thanks for sharing. Your yarn is beautiful-really highlights the pattern.


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

That twisted stitch worked out well for your scarf and the yarn you used is lovely. Nice work!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your pattern! I edited the title to reflect that this is knit, as per our posting rules.


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Thank you for sharing your pattern! I edited the title to reflect that this is knit, as per our posting rules.


Thank you, I was unaware!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

patm said:


> Thank you, I was unaware!


Rules are posted at the top of the list of topics for this section. Thanks for joining us!


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Rules are posted at the top of the list of topics for this section. Thanks for joining us!


Thanks again, read and understood!


----------



## smbrnnha (Oct 24, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern. The scarf is really pretty and looks great in that yarn. Fabulous job!!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

That is a very pretty stitch patternxx


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Very nice pattern. I'm going to file it until winter returns.


----------



## Emmyg (May 20, 2014)

I love this scarf! Thanks for the pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

That is a very pretty scarf. Thank you!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Great pattern...I have to make it!


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

Lovely scarf. I am gonna make this one!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Very nice pattern. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## jazzsma (Dec 8, 2013)

Very,very nice-pattern and yarn choice.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Really pretty. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

Beautiful work. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

A lovely pattern. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks so much for your positive feedback, I look forward to seeing one!


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Lovely pattern. Thank you


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you - nice pattern


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

I like that pattern. Would also make a lovely afghan. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

A REALLY beautiful scarf! Thank you for sharing your work and especially for the pattern (which I have now copied to my personal files)... it is so nice to have a "place to go" and find great new patterns that are well-written by our pals here on KPF... freely offered! That makes the occasional purchase of a pattern sting a little less (for those of us on a fixed income).


----------



## DeniseCM (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovely pattern. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

I really like the stitch pattern of your scarf. Thank you for sharing the pattern!


----------



## gram98 (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank you for taking the time to post the pattern. It is lovely and will make a very nice gift or donation.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

A beautiful knit thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Beautiful stitch. I will try this.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice. Love the pattern


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you for generously sharing your lovely scarf pattern. Another bookmarked for the to do knit list!


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Very pretty pattern!


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

LucyinCanada said:


> Thank you for generously sharing your lovely scarf pattern. Another bookmarked for the to do knit list!


Summer first though, right!
Once the rain stops.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Very nice scarf. Thanks for sharing your pattern!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

patm said:


> Summer first though, right!
> Once the rain stops.


This is known as wishful thinking!


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

MaryE-B said:


> This is known as wishful thinking!


 Lol!


----------



## cwood4816 (Feb 20, 2011)

beautiful scarf! I love different pattern stitches to make unusual scarves. Thanks.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Very pretty! It looks as if it will go quickly.


----------



## pollycobby (May 17, 2014)

Loved this pattern as soon as I saw it. I have knitted several headbands in different wools and they look great. Thank you for sharing this pattern. Polly


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

How beautiful! Thanks for the pattern. I knit scarves for charity and this will be a nice addition to my pattern collection. The yarn you used is beautiful, too.


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Very pretty pattern and I really like the yarn you used. What is it???


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

sanditoes48 said:


> Very pretty pattern and I really like the yarn you used. What is it???


Alas, I found it on the mill end table, no label. I couldn't pass it by, : )


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Do you know how much yarn it took for this size scarf?


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

comebackknitter said:


> Do you know how much yarn it took for this size scarf?


About 100gr.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you for the Lovely Design - I'm looking forward to trying this for an afghan :thumbup:


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you for sharing your pattern. Your scarf is gorgeous.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful colors!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Very nice!! Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Donna K (May 1, 2014)

I am just this minute starting this pattern to make a burp cloth for my niece to use when she has my great niece. I am using cotton yarn. Thank you for the lovely pattern and so well written.


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

So pretty.......I will have to practice the stitch before committing myself to a scarf as I only know basic stitches.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

thank you


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

How do you think this would look using a solid color?


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Very pretty, and thanks for the instructions.


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

comebackknitter said:


> How do you think this would look using a solid color?


Very nice, I think!


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Donna K said:


> I am just this minute starting this pattern to make a burp cloth for my niece to use when she has my great niece. I am using cotton yarn. Thank you for the lovely pattern and so well written.


Thank you, I am happy the instructions were clear!


----------



## mookiedlite (Jul 9, 2012)

Thank u Patm.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

Your scarf is so beautiful. Thank you for including the pattern. I printed it right away. I really love scarfs, knitting them and wearing them. Thanks again.


----------

